# guitarpartscanada



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

on april 11th i bought 2 acoustic guitars from a seller in hawaii.
the same day i decided to also order 2 small and basic tele parts from http://guitarpartscanada.com/- 
the order from hawaii was in my hands at 10 am today- after a 3 day wait at canada customs-
the order from http://guitarpartscanada.com/
has not yet been shipped. 
both were paid for on the same day.
what up with that?
heehee- any canadian allparts dealers can do better on something as simple as conversion tuner bushings and string trees? if you can, then ill order more stuff.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I bought some stuff from them over xmas new year and it took a while, but I think that was mainly because of the holidays. Have you tried contacting them? They were pretty good about letting me know when stuff was shipping...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

crap just put in a order with them ....


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

They once posted here frequently but lately they have been MIA and customers have often complained about very slow service. Do a search and you will find an entire thread on it.

TG


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I wasn't happy with how long it took them to get an order shipped out last time I used them either. I had 2 batches or parts from GFS in the States I ordered 3-4 days after my order with guitarpartscanada, and both those orders arrived well before the GPC order.

I like to support Canadian dealers, but that is a little ridiculous. An order should not take 2 weeks plus within Canada.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Do they answer the phone?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

this was just a exploratory order really- $25.00 worth of unnecessary parts- i kinda thought theyd have it in stock- i dont mind waiting a few weeks- but im thinking that time frame is unnecessary- i did expect this, as its similar to the experience of others here, but had to see for myself. :smile:


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I used them once never again-even filed a paypal dispute and they finally responded.

I do not think they have any stock on hand and only order it when a customer places an order.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Heres a link to the thread. I used them once and wouldn't use them again - ridiculously slow and very poor communications:

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=537


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Well the phone still works .... see if they return that message


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

If you are an online business though, you should be reachable through online methods. Whether or not 'the phone works' doesn't really matter.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> If you are an online business though, you should be reachable through online methods. Whether or not 'the phone works' doesn't really matter.


Agreed mr unit.... but they have paid the phone bill meaning they are still in business if that's what they call it. 


Not that helps me get my Tele projects making sound... this is killing me. 

All I ordered was a couple of four way switches and pots. I could have ordered the same pots from Bezdez on ebay for the same $$ and they would have been here today or tomorrow.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Agreed mr unit.... but they have paid the phone bill meaning they are still in business if that's what they call it.
> 
> 
> Not that helps me get my Tele projects making sound... this is killing me.
> ...


anybody who actually has the stuff in stock would have it on its way the next day. heres my money, heres your product- thats how business is done- but the internet changes things sometimes.
i mean- look here- http://guitarpartscanada.com/
nice website, pics of most products and decent explanations, pretty well set up site, id assume, without the benefit of other peoples experiences, that they kept stock.

anyway, it struck me funny, that i could find on this website-
http://lapsteelguitar.com/mainpage.asp?topic=home
this guitar
http://lapsteelguitar.com/awsumcart.asp?itemcode=hawaiian_oahu_2

after a brief exchange of emails, i agree to buy 2 guitars. i paypal the guy his money, next day he emails me that theyre on theyre way- 12 days later im holding them. from hawaii, with a 4 day stop at customs included. 
just seems funny that its taking much longer, from a place so close.
it hasnt even been shipped yet lol-
anyways im not complaining, this is just a test. im positive that ill get my order, just trying to answer the question of when- thats the purpose of my test lol.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Heres a link to the thread. I used them once and wouldn't use them again - ridiculously slow and very poor communications:
> 
> http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=537


hi bagpipe- yup i read that thread, and ive researched pretty much everybodys experiences with them for a year or so-
but its like before the internet, people would say,
"oh that music store sucks, dont go there"
then you go there anyway and its great. you dont really know how cold the water is yourself until you jump in it.:smile:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Over the past 2 years I have had quite a few orders with GPC. Yup, most of the stuff I had to wait - some Radial pedals, and a few other things. SOme stuff I had pretty quickly (george L's stuff which they seem to stock).

But, each time, they responded pretty quickly to my emails asking if the stuff was stocked - and gave me a realistic delivery when it was not. I also phoned quite a few times and spoke to the guy each time (generally I called during my lunch break).

I will do business with them again - they always sent my stuff and gave me the delivery when I asked. I can see it being a pain if you assume the stuff is all stocked and then have to wait... just ask first.

AJC


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

I've ordered pickups, parts, cables from various places in the U.S./Ontario, all took a week or less to arrive.

Ordered from GPC, took 3 months.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

where would you guys suggest parts like knobs in ontario then? as i was going to order some knobs from GPC for my incoming Carvin..


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Look up a thread on here about " bezdez " . They are a Canadian eBay store. My experiences with them have been fantastic.

GFS is in the States, but I have been 110% happy with their service as well. Items are shipped fast, and arrive quickly. Their customer service is great.

Regarding GPC shipping, when you purchase an item through an online store, and invoice should be sent to you with shipping estimates. A confirmation should also be sent when the item is actually shipped with tracking information (if applicable). I have never received any of that info from GPC. They have never responded to a single email I have sent them regarding shipping delays etc. There are no excuses for how they operate IMO. I have given them several chances over the years and I will not do it again. I would even rather support an American store then get that kind of treatment.


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

I just bought a pedal from them... Never mind the fact that the pedal came in a month later (I live 45 minutes from them), when I finally received it, it turned out to be DOA. OK,no biggie, these things happens...

Well, they never replied to my inquiries about an exchange and I ended up having to deal with the manufacturer directly in order to the get pedal repaired.

Not impressed.


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

I just ordered some stuff from Bezdez. It's my first time with them so we'll see how it goes. I've had nothing but great service from GFS and use them when I can't get the same parts in Canada. I've also had pretty good luck with Choppers Music and they have a really good selection. There have been a few minor issues with missing items and such, but they've always come through with a satisfactory result.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> .... I could have ordered the same pots from Bezdez on ebay for the same $$ and they would have been here today or tomorrow.


 
If you are ordering multiple items, you can deal directly with Bezdez. I'm not sure how big the operation is, but I usually deal with Sheila and either e-mail or call in. I have told her a while back about this fourm, so maybe they are lurking and will pop in to offer their services at some point.

Great people to deal with.


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> If you are ordering multiple items, you can deal directly with Bezdez. I'm not sure how big the operation is, but I usually deal with Sheila and either e-mail or call in. I have told her a while back about this fourm, so maybe they are lurking and will pop in to offer their services at some point.
> 
> Great people to deal with.


They seem like it so far. I added a few more items that I had forgotten about and asked that they recalculate the total and re-send me the invoice so I could PayPal all in one shot. They got back right away and BAM, it's done. That's a good sign, I think.

All they need to do now is ship in a reasonable time frame and, if the parts are good quality (I have no reason to believe they're not), then I'm a instant loyal customer. I'm a pretty easy guy to keep happy and I don't really like scouring every nook and cranny to find things. So when I find something I like, I pretty much stick with it.:smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

so Bezdez on ebay is the place to go? I'll look for it.

cant be playin a guitar with no knobs on it! lol


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

http://myworld.ebay.ca/bezdez/

do a search they have too much stuff so it's easier to search. Make sure you are aware of the types of shafts that you are putting knobs on. They offer both types. 

some of their stuff is odd so read the fine print.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Holy crap and email from Guitarparts ..... they are in stock.... freaking amazing..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

thanks Shore 

gonna order me up 2 knobs for ma DC727 which will hopefully get here in 2 weeks ish.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

got a phone call from ted at guitarpartscanada today- he left a message on my answering machine- one of the items i ordered was a round string tree for a tele- allparts sent him a round string tree for a bass. he was asking if i wanted to wait for him to get the one i want, or send the rest of my order.
i will wait, im not in any hurry for these items. 
but hey, he took the time to look up my phone # from my info and called- thats pretty cool in my book.
i dont have much of an issue with waiting a few weeks for stuff, as long as im aware of the wait time at the outset.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Fraser, I agree with you - thats good communication. I wouldn't have a problem ordering from them if thats their norm. I'll be interested to know how this turns out. I'm all about offering my business to Canadian dealers first!



fraser said:


> got a phone call from ted at guitarpartscanada today- he left a message on my answering machine- one of the items i ordered was a round string tree for a tele- allparts sent him a round string tree for a bass. he was asking if i wanted to wait for him to get the one i want, or send the rest of my order.
> i will wait, im not in any hurry for these items.
> but hey, he took the time to look up my phone # from my info and called- thats pretty cool in my book.
> i dont have much of an issue with waiting a few weeks for stuff, as long as im aware of the wait time at the outset.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> I'll be interested to know how this turns out. I'm all about offering my business to Canadian dealers first!


ill keep updating, its an experiment- 
today i was looking to buy some binding material- ordered it from bezdez -75 cents for 5 feet of material. :smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Me thinks Ted is working on Fridays.... yours was so far behind that he felt guilty. Just an opinion. I know that I respond to my customers emails a lot quicker. He still hasn't responded to my second email.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Me thinks Ted is working on Fridays.... yours was so far behind that he felt guilty. Just an opinion. I know that I respond to my customers emails a lot quicker. He still hasn't responded to my second email.


So that email was dated the 25 of April .... as of yesterday still no parts. 

Montreal is only 5 hrs away. A little package with two switches ?? 

Ted you suck or are lying to me.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ive seen nothing yet as well.
placed an order with bezdez last saturday, monday morning shiela emailed to say my order was in the mail. :smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Gee......

"Hello, I just wanted to apologise for the delay in shipping, i expect all orders to be filled and shipped by this coming wednesday. Thanks for your patience, Ted, GuitarPartsCanada" 

Isn't that when your order comes in...


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Where is Bezdez located and do they have an online service off ebay ?

Don't think I would want to deal with GPC , customer service like that is unacceptable .

The Tube Store is quick with any orders , I ususally have them next day plus if I have any questions I get a fast reply .


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Last time I order with them I had my parts within 14 days, which I didn't think was that bad. That was about 20-18 months ago. So I placed another order with them y'day. These are parts that I'm not in a hurry for but I'd like to have, so if I get them by June 1st I'll be happy, before that I'll be impressed, and on the other side of the coin later than that my satisfaction rating will go down with increasing proportionality. 

I'll let you guys know how thier performance pans out, but I am cheering for them to impress me. These are parts I can get locally at the electronic supply outlet - some pots and caps - the only thing I can think of that might hold my order up is some George L right angle jacks. So I'll let you know.... here's hoping!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Still no parts. My last email with him was " do you want your money back" Where I replied send what you have in your hands. That was last friday may 2. 

still no parts...... which leads me to believe he had NO parts. I bet that the 4 way switches that I ordered from Ebay beats them.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Bezdez =

Kessler Violin
2194 Morgan Rd.
Chelmsford, ON
P0M 1L0
(705) 855-7480
(866) 673-0463

I just got an order on Thursday that I placed Tuesday night. It came via purolator and I know that it must have cost them more than the $5.00 shipping they charged me.

I ordered a pickup as there has been a few questions regarding how good they are, so I figured I would give one a shot - I ordered a 'hotrails' style strat pickup for my canary strat project and it looks pretty good. I won't be able to comment on how it sounds until I put the whole thing together though.

I placed an order with Graphtech the previous friday - still got nothing from them. Bezdez (or Kessler Violin) is great.






nitehawk55 said:


> Where is Bezdez located and do they have an online service off ebay ?
> 
> Don't think I would want to deal with GPC , customer service like that is unacceptable .
> 
> The Tube Store is quick with any orders , I ususally have them next day plus if I have any questions I get a fast reply .


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

nothing from gpc here either- so its been a month since i paid- 

my order from bezdez was shipped on april 28th, nothing recieved yet, but i went with the $4.00 shipping, so its just canada post.

placed an order with stewmac may 6, i got shipping confirmation 1/2 hour after making payment. we will see how that goes-

my apartment is full now of projects awaiting parts


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm still trying to figure out waht Bezdez means.

Maybe they are from the Czech republic, or maybe it means they are the 'bestest'...

What parts are you looking for Fraser?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I'm still trying to figure out waht Bezdez means.
> 
> Maybe they are from the Czech republic, or maybe it means they are the 'bestest'...
> 
> What parts are you looking for Fraser?


well from gpc, its just 10mm kluson bushings and round string trees

from bezdez its a few lengths of binding material and 4 sets ebony bridge pins

from stewmac its amber dye and a couple of ebony bridge blanks

in any case, ive decided to just order everything in larger quantities from now on. after having a project stall and have to wait a few weeks, i lose interest and move onto other projects that need parts ordered, ad infinitum.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I've got none of that stuff on hand. I know what you mean about ordering larger quantities though, I only get small little windows of time to work on my own projects and waiting for parts just sucks.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Still no parts.. I did receive a bridge mailed from Arizona ordered after I ordered parts for GPC.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a supplier that I use in Arizona. They have all kinds of stuff and accessories from replacement Jensen and Celestion Speakers to amplifier knobs, discrete components and replacement parts for Peavey, Gibson , Fender, Marshall, Vox. Also stuff like replacement handles for cabinets, tolex coverings, pick-ups, bridges...lots of hard to find stuff.

These guys only sell to registered businesses but I'd be happy to look for anything anyone may want.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Still no parts.. I did receive a bridge mailed from Arizona ordered after I ordered parts for GPC.


still nothing here from any of the 3 places i ordered from. sure hope SOMETHING comes this week. then at least something will get done lol.

my problem with ordering a bridge was that i needed an especially thick one, with no angle to the saddle slot, for a squareneck lap slide acoustic- i have regular bridges here............aaargh. so i need a blank to carve one to match the cracked and warped original.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I got half my order today. No response to an email asking the status of the rest or where my overpayment refund is.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

my stewmac order came today- 6 days after payment made. no tax or duty at customs. shouldve ordered all my stuff from them, wouldve saved money too-
these ebony bridge blanks are big enough that one will make both the bridges i need, with enough left over for a few resonator saddles.
stewmac will see more of my business at least:smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I just received the same ( better actually) switch I BIN on Ebay from Illinois on May 5. 
Still no word from Ted....... Paypal dispute here we come...


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

fraser said:


> my stewmac order came today- 6 days after payment made. no tax or duty at customs. shouldve ordered all my stuff from them, wouldve saved money too-
> these ebony bridge blanks are big enough that one will make both the bridges i need, with enough left over for a few resonator saddles.
> stewmac will see more of my business at least:smile:


StewMac is in Ohio, so it shouldn't take long to get to anyone in SW Ontario. I actually plan on grabbing some of those vintage humbuckers some time this summer.

Those blanks are only $7 each. You could order 4 or 5 of them and not get hit with taxes depending on the mood customs was in. Officially, you're allowed $20 worth of stuff before they break out the paperwork.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> I just received the same ( better actually) switch I BIN on Ebay from Illinois on May 5.
> Still no word from Ted....... Paypal dispute here we come...


I dealt with them over a year ago-had to file paypal dispute and when I did they went ballistic. I received some of the order right away and some much later.

With all the complaints you think they would learn....


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

I put in a GPC order Friday so I'm waiting anxiously to see if it comes through on time, hopefully it does.
But thanks for the info on bezdez, I do a lot of guitar repairs so I'll be checking them out as well.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

megadan said:


> I put in a GPC order Friday so I'm waiting anxiously to see if it comes through on time, hopefully it does.
> But thanks for the info on bezdez, I do a lot of guitar repairs so I'll be checking them out as well.


have little faith........ figure a week for an email response ..... really speedy


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

After reading this rather excruiating thread, I cannot believe anyone would want to place an order with these jokers. I have never dealt with these people and I sure do not plan to. I certainly hope you all get the items that you all ordered.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Any suggestions where I can get some parts? I need a DPDT stomp switch and maybe a couple of odd pots. Tried bezdex but no go.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> Any suggestions where I can get some parts? I need a DPDT stomp switch and maybe a couple of odd pots. Tried bezdex but no go.


I've heard that Guitar Parts Canada are really good ! :banana:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> I've heard that Guitar Parts Canada are really good ! :banana:


I think you just completed a zen circle of being with this thread


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

lol!



> Any suggestions where I can get some parts? I need a DPDT stomp switch and maybe a couple of odd pots. Tried bezdex but no go.


if theres no local guitar or electronics shop that has what you need, 
id just order from stewmac
http://www.stewmac.com/

or allparts
http://www.allparts.com/

but thats just because im all done screwing around.
the extra cost over the long term will offset the headaches and aggravations.
life is far too frustrating as it is.

and also, nope nothing recieved from gpc or bezdez yet lol.


----------



## francoislegacy (Nov 15, 2007)

fraser said:


> on april 11th i bought 2 acoustic guitars from a seller in hawaii.
> the same day i decided to also order 2 small and basic tele parts from http://guitarpartscanada.com/-
> the order from hawaii was in my hands at 10 am today- after a 3 day wait at canada customs-
> the order from http://guitarpartscanada.com/
> ...


Exactly the same experience. I finally received my things from guitarpartscanada, but 4 or 5 weeks after I received parts I ordered from Hawaii. Both were ordered the same day. One thing that could be done by guitarpartscanada is to only charge the customer on the day they ship the product, but they charge even if the parts ordered are backorder without any shipping date. It's bad business.

Actually, lamusic.ca does the same thing : charge the customer first, send later, whenever.

So, in the future, for every thing I could order at Stewmac, I will do (had good service from them). If they don't have the parts, I will try to find any other source then guitarpartscanada.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> So, in the future, for every thing I could order at Stewmac, I will do (had good service from them). If they don't have the parts, I will try to find any other source then guitarpartscanada.
> 05-20-2008 06:03 PM


a good policy methinks
:food-smiley-004:
the bottom line is, if im buying something, id like to buy it from someone who actually has the item he is selling. 
its nothing, i only ordered $25 worth of stuff. 
had i gone ahead and bought the nearly a $1000 worth of stuff i want, then id already have driven a stolen car thru the front door of his house and waved a gun in his face.
as mentioned in the beginning, it was exploratory.
lots of folks have looked in this thread tho- bad publicity.
i coulda performed better for sure lol, and i need help mailing a letter.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

fraser said:


> a good policy methinks
> :food-smiley-004:
> the bottom line is, if im buying something, id like to buy it from someone who actually has the item he is selling.
> its nothing, i only ordered $25 worth of stuff.
> ...


Fraser. Your $25 and my $50 makes $75. My $50 missing order could have stop me from earning $3000 or $4000. 

I am woodworker. Yesterday I phoned my suppliers. " We have this feet in stock" They only take my money for things that I buy and will tell me if they have none etc. 

So the order that after 3 emails with that many weeks apart " I will have all of it and will ship by May 7" ..... got shipped today. No refund for overpayment. 

Or is that another lie? ....

Let's hope that we have diverted $1000 somewhere else.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hey hey, email today from gpc- order shipped. of course it could float around in the mail system for 3 weeks, like my AWOL bezdez order, but its something!



> Fraser. Your $25 and my $50 makes $75. My $50 missing order could have stop me from earning $3000 or $4000.
> 
> I am woodworker. Yesterday I phoned my suppliers. " We have this feet in stock" They only take my money for things that I buy and will tell me if they have none etc.
> 
> ...


definately if i was ordering the parts for a customer job, id be screaming mad- but i wouldnt have taken the chance, and thats part of the reason for this exploratory order. im new to the whole 'ordering stuff off the internet thing',
so i want to have some faith and trust in whomever im dealing with before i myself start making promises based on that trust.

that $1000 hasnt been spent yet. and if i dont stop running into deals on stuff i also want, then ill never do what i want with it lol.
a good chunk of it will likely go straight to allparts- i want a couple of thier smo-v necks. im gonna put together a couple of fifties style guitars for myself.:smile:


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

francoislegacy said:


> So, in the future, for every thing I could order at Stewmac, I will do (had good service from them). If they don't have the parts, I will try to find any other source then guitarpartscanada.


I've used guitarpartsresource in the past, their service is one of the best I've experienced, although their prices might be a little higher. (at least on brand name stuff, ala Gibson, Fender - something like a wiring kit should be fine) Their US Ebay store has a 99.7% rating with 60K+ orders.

I usually placed my order in the morning - by the time I got home there was an e-mail response dated within a few hours of the order stating they've shipped. It turns out they're up the street from a Post Office.

The one downside is, shipping goes through the roof on orders over $100 due to insurance. I just checked their standard shipping price - it's jumped from $5.95 to $9.95. Still probably comparable to StewMac.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Apostrophe (') said:


> I've used guitarpartsresource in the past, their service is one of the best I've experienced, although their prices might be a little higher. (at least on brand name stuff, ala Gibson, Fender - something like a wiring kit should be fine) Their US Ebay store has a 99.7% rating with 60K+ orders.
> 
> I usually placed my order in the morning - by the time I got home there was an e-mail response dated within a few hours of the order stating they've shipped. It turns out they're up the street from a Post Office.
> 
> The one downside is, shipping goes through the roof on orders over $100 due to insurance. I just checked their standard shipping price - it's jumped from $5.95 to $9.95. Still probably comparable to StewMac.


heres my reciept from stewmac-
The following items were shipped:
Part# Description Price Qty Subtotal
____________________________________________________________
0188 Ebony Bridge Blank $7.13 2 $14.26
5030 Vintage Amber Stain $16.45 1 $16.45
CAT Guitar Shop Supply $0.00 1 $0.00
Catalog

Parts Total: $30.71
Shipping & Handling: $13.50
Total: $44.21
MasterCard Charge: $44.21

had i got dinged at customs, the difference would be i think $6, as its usps/ canada post. those 2 acoustics i bought from hawaii got charged gst/pst- and it was usps/canada post- they cost $175 before shipping, and the fee payable at delivery was $12
sorry if this seems pedestrian, but im new to this lol-


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

fraser said:


> heres my reciept from stewmac-
> The following items were shipped:
> Part# Description Price Qty Subtotal
> ____________________________________________________________
> ...


So the shipping is still a little bit more at Stew, at least for stuff under $100. It was a really good deal when it was only $5.95 at GPR.



fraser said:


> had i got dinged at customs, the difference would be i think $6, as its usps/ canada post. those 2 acoustics i bought from hawaii got charged gst/pst- and it was usps/canada post- they cost $175 before shipping, and the fee payable at delivery was $12
> sorry if this seems pedestrian, but im new to this lol-


I actually still have a receipt (Postal Import Form they slap on the package) from last year on parts worth $30 - I got dinged for almost $10.

Hopefully we'll see more of these online mom & pop guitar parts stores open in Canada in the future. Of course, I'll probably be done with most of my upgrading when it happens.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Apostrophe (') said:


> So the shipping is still a little bit more at Stew, at least for stuff under $100. It was a really good deal when it was only $5.95 at GPR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup i hear ya, it kinda sucks to pay the extra. but consider this- i tried to buy pre made bridges for those guitars at local shops. first off, the only ones i could get were with an angled saddle slot- for these a straight slot is preferred
then secondly, they were all regular thin flat top bridges, i wanted/needed something about 1/4 inch thicker 
thirdly, they were $24 each at the cheapest. so id be paying so much more, for something that could be made to work, but really a huge compromise. one that would be heard and felt on the guitars.
and lastly, these guitars were built in 1933 and 1939- id like to have at least an accurate reproduction of the original bridges on them.
so although itll take hours to carve new bridges out of these blanks, at the end therell be nothing lacking.
and man, it seems every time i buy parts from local stores, im compromising, as well as paying extra for something that really could be better done by drawing from international sources.
if paying more means less hassle and frustration, then ill pay what i have to. 
im devoted to living a frustration and hassle free life these days, and if i had no interest in guitars itd be really easy.:smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

fraser said:


> im devoted to living a frustration and hassle free life these days, and if i had no interest in guitars it'd be really easy.:smile:


you missed 10 cent listing day on ebay :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Jeeeeezzzzzzusssssss HHHHH ..... I just got yet ANOTHER email that he should have my parts tomorrow and will ship them ...........

WTF is that all about ........ Do I disreguard that email saying the he shipped them already May 22.........


This guy is beyond idiot.


----------



## francoislegacy (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh, oh. I placed an order at axemusic. I hope I won't wait an eternity. I'll inform you.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I had yet another email yesterday asking me what I have received.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm still waiting for my order placed May 2/08. It still shows as "pending" on thier web site. It wasn't a large order or anything I could't have gotten elswhere... a couple of pots and some right angle jacks. I like to support the local economy but 4 weeks and still not even shipped????


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

just place a $50 order with bezdez..... think I will have it by friday 
yup


----------



## francoislegacy (Nov 15, 2007)

I ordered from axemusic yesterday. I just received today confirmation from Purolator that a package for me is waiting to be picked at axemusic. I'll see if I receive everything I ordered.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

nothing from gpc yet-
my bezdez order was a month late, so i wrote them, sheila tracked the package, and it was delivered successfully april 30th(it was sent april 28th)
thats excellent time, but the package wasnt delivered to ME-
sheila resent my order, because obviously she is awesome, but nothing recieved yet- could be my mail is getting ripped off. wonder how much crack you can buy with 4 sets of bridge pins and some binding?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

fraser said:


> nothing from gpc yet-
> my bezdez order was a month late, so i wrote them, sheila tracked the package, and it was delivered successfully april 30th(it was sent april 28th)
> thats excellent time, but the package wasnt delivered to ME-
> sheila resent my order, because obviously she is awesome, but nothing recieved yet- could be my mail is getting ripped off. wonder how much crack you can buy with 4 sets of bridge pins and some binding?


They steal the radius blocks too?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> They steal the radius blocks too?


im starting to worry about that too-
however, i dont see how its possible that anyone can get my mail. if it doesnt fit in my box, they leave a slip and take it to the postal outlet across the street. guy who owns postal outlet knows me and my name etc, takes photo copy of i.d to get a package, and assures me, and shows me on his computer that none of this stuff came to him.
only thing that coulda happened would be the mailman just handing the package to someone standing around. cant really see that.
in the time ive lived here ive had books, guitars, amps, even live fish shipped to me- the bezdez package is the first to go missing.
and your blocks shoulda been here by now, but i wont get worked up about it yet- its canada post were talking about....


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mid april ( a week before I ordered parts) I sent an Mp3 player back to China to be repaired. So mail it to China, repair it and mail it back from China has beaten GPC . 
:

gee I can only use 4 mad signs


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

*It ends I am free*

AN END........ I logged in to their website .... asked where F are my parts and received a refund within an hour.... 

Proves that nothing was ever shipped other than my original order. Why not do that a month ago.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I just received an email saying that they are shipping my parts today - exactly 1 month after making the order. Must say I am disappointed by this kind of performance.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

That doesn't mean that they are actually shipping them. I had at least three of those. 

Ordered Bezdez Monday. Here today.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

How right you are. I'll let you know when the parts are in my hands!


----------



## francoislegacy (Nov 15, 2007)

francoislegacy said:


> I ordered from axemusic yesterday. I just received today confirmation from Purolator that a package for me is waiting to be picked at axemusic. I'll see if I receive everything I ordered.


I received everything today. My order left Axemusic in Edmonton, by Purolator, on June 3rd. Then it arrived in Toronto on June 6th (I didn't know it was a 3 days ride from Edmonton to Toronto). Then it left Toronto the same day to arrive today (June 9th) at my home about 40km from Montreal.

So my vote goes to Axemusic.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

francoislegacy said:


> I received everything today. My order left Axemusic in Edmonton, by Purolator, on June 3rd. Then it arrived in Toronto on June 6th (I didn't know it was a 3 days ride from Edmonton to Toronto). Then it left Toronto the same day to arrive today (June 9th) at my home about 40km from Montreal.
> 
> So my vote goes to Axemusic.


Better than a month to go 40km's 

:banana:


----------



## francoislegacy (Nov 15, 2007)

And, I forgot to mention, that Axemusic give me with my order a lovely Axemusic.com sticker, a 20g pack of Chris and Larrys dark chocolate fudge and a wrinkled t-shirt (XL, how they know my weight is mystery). LOL


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Well parts arrived y'day, exactly 1 month and 1 day after ordering... 4 pots and 2 caps. Not exactly stellar.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Tarbender said:


> Well parts arrived y'day, exactly 1 month and 1 day after ordering... 4 pots and 2 caps. Not exactly stellar.


Does that mean we can email him a copy of this nine page thread now ?


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

It's been over a month since my order to guitarpartscanada, and I haven't recieved any reply to emails.

I've just filed a Paypal dispute to get a refund for my money.

Pretty dissapointed, I have used them before with no problems and I liked getting my parts from a Canadian supplier. But I guess I will have to find a different supplier now, I won't be using them any more, that's for sure.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

still never got my order- waheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I needed a bunch of stuff for a guitar I'm putting together. Decided to go with Guitar Parts Resource because they had everything I needed. Because the order was more than $100 US, you're forced to go with USPS Global Express. ( I could have broken it into 2 orders for less than $100 but decided not to). I submitted the order on 18 June, and received it (in my hands) on the 25 June.

Makes Guitar Parts Canada look like the bunch of jokers that they are.


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I needed a bunch of stuff for a guitar I'm putting together. Decided to go with Guitar Parts Resource because they had everything I needed. Because the order was more than $100 US, you're forced to go with USPS Global Express. ( I could have broken it into 2 orders for less than $100 but decided not to). I submitted the order on 18 June, and received it (in my hands) on the 25 June.
> 
> Makes Guitar Parts Canada look like the bunch of jokers that they are.


I've had stuff appear from GPR in 3 work days. They usually ship the same day you order. It's a great store. I think when I ordered last year, they had a "order must total at least $25" type deal. They don't seem to have it anymore - that's probably why they bumped up shipping from 5.95 to 9.95.

Positive nod to bezdez, recent package arrived in 3 work days.

Another positive nod to Woodwind and Basswind - ordered on Wednesday, received on Monday. Cool thing was, they had a $2 shipping deal on when I ordered. They're located in South Bend (basically Western Michigan) so you should get it fairly quick if you're in Ontario.

So, here's what I've tried in the last few years:

Bezdez - thumbs up
Axemusic - thumbs up (I also got a t-shirt as someone else mentioned; fits perfectly :banana
LA Music - thumbs up (although they stiffed me on a pack of picks)
Steve's Music - thumbs up
Stew Mac - thumbs up
WWBW - thumbs up
GPR - thumbs up

Longest time to receive package - I think it was 8 days, 5/6 work days

GPC - mega thumbs down, 2.5 months to get the package.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hey! recieved my gpc order on thursday- unfortunately i no longer need the parts, as i got them elsewhere ages ago lol, ahh well.

have placed 3 orders with bezdez recently, all recieved within 3 days no probs- love dealing with them.

placed a $300 order with guitarpartsresource the other night- been screwing around trying to decide who to buy my tele build parts from for ages- went with them- we shall see.


----------



## toddbee (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi, I just got off the phone with Ted and I am very satisfied with the way he has handled my order.
I ordered an armstrong tele bridge pickup from him 3 weeks ago, there was no indication on his website that it was out of stock, but it was. After waiting about 1.5 weeks, I called a couple times during the business hours on his website and got no response. (He IS a little hard to reach, but when you do talk to him you'll probably feel a lot more reassured)

After 10 business days I filed a non-delivery PayPal dispute. He eventually got around to returning my call and assured me the pickup would be sent if his Kent Armstrong order came in early the following week.

I waited till the end of the following week and called him about 5 times (getting the voicemail) and sent an email. He returned my call not too long after the 5th and apologized for the delay as the order he was waiting for was late. He understood that time was pressing for me and offered me the option for a refund.
I can confirm that I now have the refund in my paypal account. 

*WHAT I'VE LEARNED/YOU SHOULD KNOW BEFORE ORDERING*

*1. HE IS SLOW WITH CONTACTING CUSTOMERS, BUT HAS TOLD ME HE IS WORKING ON THAT.*
*2. HE RECOMMENDED THAT IF ORDER TIME IS URGENT, I CALL/EMAIL HIM BEFORE ORDERING ASKING WHEN I MIGHT EXPECT A CERTAIN PRODUCT TO SHIP OUT.*
*3. HE IS A TOTALLY NICE AND UNDERSTANDING DUDE, JUST A PAIN TO GET HOLD OF-FOR NOW*
*4. AS HE MENTIONS ON HIS SITE, WAIT AT LEAST 10 >BUSINESS DAYS< BEFORE FILING A NON-DELIVERY DISPUTE *


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nine page thread......if he hasn't learned by now....


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

it is a great opportunity for a business IN CANADA to be selling guitar brand name parts & electronics,the Korean stuff we can get from bezdez which id say everybody is happy with them but the gotoh stuff & better ,you pretty much have to order from down south, cts pots.........if i was GPC id be in here like a dirty shirt & he would have a nice of business . too late for that now......what a boob
9kkhhd


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

copperhead said:


> it is a great opportunity for a business IN CANADA to be selling guitar brand name parts & electronics,the Korean stuff we can get from bezdez which id say everybody is happy with them but the gotoh stuff & better ,you pretty much have to order from down south, cts pots.........if i was GPC id be in here like a dirty shirt & he would have a nice of business . too late for that now......what a boob
> 9kkhhd


yeah man-
thing is, anybody can build a nice webpage, and list all the products with paypal links and all that- just hit buy it now.
then go to allparts or whoever to fill the order. but that means a long lead time, as weve all seen with GPC.
but in reality, to be fair and to have happy customers, youve got to sell things that are already yours, in stock.


----------



## davesvintage (Mar 31, 2009)

*Guitar parts*

I guess this is not really the place for a shameless plug, but I stock most of these simple parts. I keep my website fairly well updated and I place regular orders. I am a dealer for most parts including wdmusic products and I am also in the process of finalizing dealer status with Allparts. I place regular orders every 2-3 weeks and if demand picks up that will be more regular. I don't have a shopping cart or buy it now facility through the website. If there is something on the website you like just send an inquiry via it's page. I answer emails fast and shipping is no problem.

My website is Dave's Vintage Guitars

Cheers Dave
Phone: 778 229 0045
Email: [email protected]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

dave is a good guy- ive dealt with him, and i trust him.

this is the longest running thread i ever started. most of my threads go nowhere, and other threads i post in usually die.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

when i get my website up and going i will stock some electronice as well cts pots ,caps,switches as well


----------



## davesvintage (Mar 31, 2009)

*The great Allparts debate*

Well I have finally hooked up with Allparts and I will be doing regular orders. I can offer fairly good prices on all of their stock and since I am also a wdmusicproducts and graphtech dealer I have access to a wide range of very cool parts.

I can be contacted via my website Dave's Vintage Guitars and also via my email below

Cheers Dave,

Email: [email protected]
Phone: 1 778 229 0045


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Dave...you should mention that you don't really keep any stock or you did'nt a few months back at lease...i emailed a few times for availibility on standard items and you always told me you could "order" them. I'm a dealer for about all major parts source in the US as well now. But mostly for myself cause you need to order a crap load of stuff for it to make sens if you want to go in the ONLINE selling buiseness.


----------



## davesvintage (Mar 31, 2009)

*Stocking of parts*

Alain,

Thanks point taken, I keep a modest amount of stock, I am not a wholesale parts supplier. I would definately like to keep a decent stock of good parts and if the good folk of Guitars Canada will support me then that will be possible. I am not sure what is happening your way but the Olympics and the new HST has killed small business, and guitars being a more of luxury we have all been hit. Once things pick up I can assure you that Dave's Vintage Guitars will be keeping a good stock of all the good stuff. I myself am really interested in all of the nickel hardware that Allparts is now offering. In the meantine like I said I am doing regular orders and can offer fair prices. If you take the plunge and make order you will definately save on price and shipping.

Cheers Dave.

Dave's Vintage Guitars


----------



## SkunkWorks (Apr 12, 2007)

fraser said:


> dave is a good guy- ive dealt with him, and i trust him.
> 
> snip


same here.

Hi Dave 

- Glenn


----------



## korgrandi (Sep 16, 2010)

I just dealt with Guitar Parts Canada, and when I saw this thread, I had to register and share my experience. It's been over 5 months now since I ordered a bridge and some pickguard screws. He's had so many excuses over the last 5 months: his PC died, the parts were BO, everything was back in order and he would ship the following week. Always an excuse to have me wait an extra 2 weeks. It's been a week now since I officially asked for a refund. Not a word. Called "Office Protection du Consommateur" and they told me to send an official request for a refund to the guy (Ted) and then file some kind of request to my credit card company after the 15 days (because I'm sure he's NOT going to pay me). I hope he actually does pay me back, but I doubt he will. He doesn't seem to value his customers very much. I've read through this thread and can't believe how dumb I was to order before doing a simple Google search. I also can't believe how he can still be in business with a nice looking Web page and all. 
Lost (and will hopefully get back) 96 bucks. 

Just ordered from AllParts last sunday. They shipped monday (the next day). He's a disgrace to Canadian stores.


----------



## korgrandi (Sep 16, 2010)

Just want to add that he actually paid me back. Got a paypal refund this morning. So 5 months and a half later, didn't get my parts but got my money back. So he's not a fraud, but can't say he's very snappy about things.


----------



## 6string_rodder (Aug 13, 2010)

I've never tried them.. I do carry Allparts at the shop and I order about once a month. I try to always keep all the basics on hand. But even so, I've been trying to get Bigsbys in and they've been backordered every time, and there is little or no follow up on Allparts end as far as backorders. I've just got the shop set up as a Fender Independent Service Center, which means I can get Fender parts direct. And guess what? Gretsch owns Bigsby, and Fender Owns Gretsch....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

korgrandi said:


> but can't say he's very snappy about things.


That is putting it mildly! ...you have a VERY diplomatic approach.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## korgrandi (Sep 16, 2010)

greco said:


> That is putting it mildly! ...you have a VERY diplomatic approach.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Yeah, well don't want to put anybody down, just wanted to share my experience. But yeah, I guess some people would be hollering their guts out after 5 1/2 months. 

Hopefully some people will read this BEFORE they order, not after 

BTW it will be 2 weeks monday since Allparts shipped, and still no parts. I'm starting to think I'm cursed or something, hehehe. Can't wait to finish building that guitar!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> That is putting it mildly! ...you have a VERY diplomatic approach.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


*korgrandi.*..please understand that I was being sincere (and joking a bit) when I wrote this...not intended to be offensive. Apologies if you misunderstood, by chance.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

korgrandi said:


> BTW it will be 2 weeks monday since Allparts shipped, and still no parts. I'm starting to think I'm cursed or something, hehehe. Can't wait to finish building that guitar!


Two weeks is about right getting stuff out of ( or into) the States using USPS parcel service. Sometimes I've recieved packages in about 7 days but that's rare.


----------



## korgrandi (Sep 16, 2010)

No offense at all Greco. Hard to measure someone's tone of voice on a furum 
Got the parts the following monday from AllParts. 2 weeks exactly. Very fair indeed.


----------



## Soundpurist (Oct 11, 2010)

Yep, I've ordered something in the past then I realized they were like 2 minutes from my home. They (he) agreed to refund me the shipping cost and brought the part into my mail box. Never seen the refund (more than the cost of the pot I've bought). I reached him again for a new purchase telling him I would forget the old debt if he could give me another pot he told me he would complete the value with guitar strings. Never heard again. I tried to reach him again for another service, being ready to forget about all this and... never had answer anymore. I usually never go to this point but Boycott!


----------

